# Verkettung von int Werten in C++



## Yoda (15. Apr 2005)

Hallo,


```
int i = 5;
int j = 3;

String s = "";

s += String.ValueOf(i);
s += String.ValueOf(j);

int verkettung = Integer.parseInt(s);

// nun enthält verkettung den Wert 57 und es ist auch möglich 
// das ASCII Zeichen von 57 ausgeben zu lassen
```


Kann mir einer sagen wie ich solch eine Verkettung in C++ umsetzen kann?

danke schonmal


----------



## bygones (15. Apr 2005)

du wirst vll glück haben und jemand der c++ wird hier antworten... aber das ist ein java forum - das weißt du ?


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2005)

Sach bloß

 :? das wäre doch jetzt weniger Arbeit gewesen auf meine Frage zu antworten anstatt so nen überflüssigen Kommentar zu loszulassen.

mfg


----------



## Roar (15. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> :? das wäre doch jetzt weniger Arbeit gewesen auf meine Frage zu antworten anstatt so nen überflüssigen Kommentar zu loszulassen.



und warum bist du dir so sicher dass hier jemand c++ kann? ich würd auch keine java fragen innem c++ forum stellen :?


----------



## ronny (15. Apr 2005)

ich bin ja mal nich so.....

es gibt die "stdlib.h" ...
da gibts methoden alla  itoa(...) und atoi(....)

damit kannst du die int werte in char umwandeln.

das wiederum könntest du in nen char[] reinschreiben...

dann gibts in c++ n header "iostream.h"

da gibts so lustige sachen wie cout... die
is auch recht mächtig... keine ahnung mehr
wie das genau ausgeschaut hat.....

aba wie schon von den anderen vorher erwähnt.. 
das hier is n java forum. (gottseidank  :wink: )


PS: achja, c++... da gibts auch "string.h"
damit kannst du ALLES machen.....


----------



## stev.glasow (15. Apr 2005)

*verschoben* und gut ist's


----------



## Yoda (15. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

vielen Dank  :lol: Ich werde niewieder ne C++ Frage in einem Java Forum stellen 

versprochen  :wink:


----------



## bygones (15. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sach bloß
> 
> :? das wäre doch jetzt weniger Arbeit gewesen auf meine Frage zu antworten anstatt so nen überflüssigen Kommentar zu loszulassen.
> 
> mfg


weil ich von c++ keinerlei ahung habe - so einfach  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Apr 2005)

Unterschwellig habe ich das Gefühl, das es hier besser ist, den Thread zu schließen...
*closed*


----------

